# Can you recommend a low-end sprayer?



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking to advise my readers... need to find a quality home-owner level sprayer and power roller. Hard to find one that has both. Do you know of one or of 2 separate units that will last (unlike all the other ones we know suck)?

Thanks!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Graco 390 is the minimum I would look at. The Magnum models are garbage end of story. Look to some of my other posts as to why (hint: they *will *fail then you just throw the whole unit away)


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Graco 390 is the minimum I would look at. The Magnum models are garbage end of story. Look to some of my other posts as to why (hint: they *will *fail then you just throw the whole unit away)


Thanks for that, and yes, you are very correct... just 2 questions for you if you have time...
What tips work with the 390...I am looking on amazon.com and cannot find any that state they will work... or if you know all Graco guns will use all tips? the Graco site seems to speicfy certain tips for certain sprayers... and I cannot find the 390 on the site, but i have not drilled far yet...

second...
My readers are going to want to spend a lot less... what is your feeling about home machines? We used to callthem disposable.. ha ha... they suck, but if you HAD to recommend one... which one? thanks again!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Most manufactures use a universal tip design. Graco makes two different non compatible tip types. RacX (proprietary, the blue tip guard) and RACV (universal red tip guard). RacX tips also include the FFLP tips. You can swap the guards to use any tip you want, even from a different manufacturer in most cases.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

illusionsgame said:


> Thanks for that, and yes, you are very correct... just 2 questions for you if you have time...
> What tips work with the 390...I am looking on amazon.com and cannot find any that state they will work... or if you know all Graco guns will use all tips? the Graco site seems to speicfy certain tips for certain sprayers... and I cannot find the 390 on the site, but i have not drilled far yet...
> 
> second...
> My readers are going to want to spend a lot less... what is your feeling about home machines? We used to callthem disposable.. ha ha... *they suck, but if you HAD to recommend one... which one? thanks again!*



I would tell them to rent a good one. Again I had one catch on fire, how can you expect me to recommend those again?


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I would tell them to rent a good one. Again I had one catch on fire, how can you expect me to recommend those again?


Thanks agai.
Just glad you were not spraying lacquer!


----------

